# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Performance Enhancement Labs (P.E.)

## dogsofwar

Test Prop 100. I have only seen one lab report
but I think it was sent in by the UG that makes it.
I thought it was painful after using.

----------


## heckler45_2000

Turned Scammer do not use.

----------


## Heavy

This "lab" has turned SCAMMER....many of the products are only oil, and contain no hormone whatsoever, and this source has stiffed ALOT of people.

----------


## Big Rig

mY gear from PE had very little hormone in it. I seen minor results.

----------

